# Ello



## amurr (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi

I've been lurking for awhile. Thought I would finally say hi and introduce myself. Name is Ashlee and I am a freelance photographer and makeup artist. I've learned a lot from this site and all its wonderful makeup enthusiasts =)


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 5, 2008)

welcome


----------



## smexiebinks (Sep 5, 2008)

Hiiiii there, I'm Binks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wowzers, a photographer? That's awesome! Will you be sharing and posting your pictures?


----------



## smexiebinks (Sep 5, 2008)

BTW, welcome to specktra, I'm new as well haha.


----------



## SuSana (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 5, 2008)

*~*Welcome to Specktra!!!*~*


----------



## nunu (Sep 5, 2008)

Hello!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Sep 5, 2008)

Welcome! Wow, photographer and MA!? Great combo =) I'm an MA/Graphic Designer myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy to have you on board!


----------

